# Nose Injury



## Snowify (Apr 22, 2013)

My 15-year-old cockatiel, Buddy, has this awful habit of flying into walls and windows, even if I keep the blinds closed... And YES his wings are definitely clipped, but he still manages to go and smack into things... I don't want to keep him caged all the time though, I like him to have his freedom, but at this point I'm starting to think all I can really do is keep him caged for his own safety...

Today he did it yet again (I've had him in his cage ever since), but this time it seems as though he's broken open his nose, just down the center, between the nostrils. It was bleeding quite a bit, not enough to rush him to the vet, but then again, ANY blood is worrisome as I know they are tiny and don't have much as it is. So after washing his wound gently with some water and dabbing it gently under it stopped, I called the vet. They said it should be okay and it's not rare for that to happen, and to just use a bit of polysporin on it. So I did, and now he's in his cage resting...

But I can't help worrying about this. I know the vet said it would be fine, but I'm just worried about him doing it again or even just scratching his nose and causing it to bleed again. 

Is there anything else I can do to help heal his nose up faster? And is there ANYTHING I can do to help him stop flying into things...? As I said, his wings ARE clipped as short as they can go, and when he's out I do keep the blinds closed in hopes he won't hit the glass... I just don't know what else I can do.  Almost wish I could just take off his wings LOL! If anyone can help, that would be really great.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you think he might have trouble seeing? Or is something spooking him?


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

My Sammy used to fly into walls and windows only when he was clipped - and / or growing out. When fully flighted he could maneuver better and avoid the windows and walls. Just a thought?


----------

